# RE:crossbreeding(African& S.American?)



## tony (Mar 12, 2009)

*RE:crossbreeding(African& S.American?)*

We bought an Aratua and put her into a tank with our Black Convict hybrids.Didn't realize ALL of my fish in that tank would wind up dead.Were fairly sure she did it,so we put our really big male hybrid into her tank.Now she's following him around the tank and nibbling his lower fin(in a very NON aggressive way).Could she be trying to breed and is it possible for these fish from two different continents to breed?


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: crossbreeding(African& S.American?)*

Im assuming you mean Auratus Cichlid.If so they are very very aggresive.Mainly towards other fish her size and shape.But they will take on much larger fish and in most cases kill them.As for breeding im sure its possible but unlikely it will happen.I would imagine she will kill him as well or run him to death!


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: crossbreeding(African& S.American?)*

auratus cichlids are consider on of the more agressive cichlids out there. They will take on any cichlids of any size and will eventually kill your big cichlid. auratus are the mike tyson of the cichlid world. short but powerfull. I had a 75 gallon with 15 mbunas in it.and when i aded 2 auratus they kill four of my mbunas in a single day. so i gave them away. remember auratus are of the melanocromis family and they are all ultra agressive.good luck.


----------

